# Drilling guide



## TCSmith (Mar 29, 2021)

Had a buddy ask me to help him with a drill guide. Waiting for the drill bushing to arrive but finished most of the machining.
(He has an approved form 1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Mar 30, 2021)

All finished up. Drill bushing with a light press fit. Added a slit and compression bolt to keep the little buggers from spinning. He should be all set.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------

